
Creating sustainable competitive advantage - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/10/creating-sustainable-competitive-advantage.html
======
kalid
"No successful web company (not eBay, Flickr, Amazon, Facebook...) succeeds
because of a significant technological barrier to entry. It's not insanely
difficult to copy what they've done. Yet they win and the copycats don't."

Amazon had billions of dollars in losses before they were profitable; that's a
huge barrier to copying what they've done. Not to mention their
logistics/tracking technology. You can't run a company like Amazon or Walmart
without incredibly advanced supply-chain management, etc.

